# Can anyone help?



## Jaguar_42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Evening all. I am waiting for my contract from EK after being offered a management position. Lots to sort out in UK before leaving, though no start date has been discussed just yet.
Any tips on Emirates accommodation (villas) would be greatly appreciated, plus anything else that anyone considers useful.

Cheers


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You are better off posting your question in the Dubai forum Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------

